# It's That Time Of Year. Keep Them Safe!



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Smart move as cows are easily confused with "slow elk" 

Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone that could possibly mistake cattle for deer while hunting needs to be banned for life from firearm possession or usage.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Anyone that could possibly mistake cattle for deer while hunting needs to be banned for life from firearm possession or usage.

Regards, Mike

Agreed.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

ozarkian said:


>


Should help the less knowledgeable hunters differentiate between those rare black angus deer running around and their lookalike cows...

Later! OL J R


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Years ago there was someone that had a horse shot out from under him during hunting season up on the Grand Mesa near Grand Junction Colorado. I don't remember if they ever caught the guy; that had to be almost 30 years ago.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Dad had a horse shot during deer season north of Craig Colorado, and the guy never was caught. We think that they were mad because grandpa chased them off the ranch he had at that time.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Had some city folk come down and hunt in the area. They tried to tag a couple goats they shot.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I tend to have more fun poacher hunting than deer hunting. We have a dead end lane and the people that drive up it slow with a rifle in their hands are never road hunting, just ask them. Then of course I don't park farm equipment in the driveway so they can't leave, but sometimes it breaks down in the most inconvenient places and if I don't think they get the message the sheriff can help me get it going.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Wethay said:


> I tend to have more fun poacher hunting than deer hunting. We have a dead end lane and the people that drive up it slow with a rifle in their hands are never road hunting, just ask them. Then of course I don't park farm equipment in the driveway so they can't leave, but sometimes it breaks down in the most inconvenient places and if I don't think they get the message the sheriff can help me get it going.


Yea, they have a hard time driving on 4 flat tires and a leaking radiator in these parts....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> Yea, they have a hard time driving on 4 flat tires and a leaking radiator in these parts....


Had a friend of mine that had run a feller off of fishin in his pond....twice....so the next time he goes down and shoots out the tires and puts one thru the radiator. They brought him up on charges, guy was of color, made a big deal out of it in the local press....he had to do three weekends in lockup, my buddy was Sherrif so he let him stay in his own private room. He had to buy the guy another car....I asked him if he would do it again...."absolutely, aint had to run a soul out of my ponds since"


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

LOL... I never said to leave a note or tell folks, just sit in the bushes and watch ....


----------

